# VISTA THEME: Vista Blue Refresh Theme for Vista Basic Users



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello guys

After getting a lot of demand for a Basic version of my theme “AeroVG for Vista“, I’m proud to announce my new theme “*Vista Blue Refresh*“. Basically its an update over my previous theme “Vista Blue RTM for Vista“.

 *tn3-1.deviantart.com/fs25/300W/i/2008/102/8/f/Vista_Blue_Refresh_Theme_by_Vishal_Gupta.png

So now Windows Vista Basic users can also enjoy this theme.

*Download Link*
*Features List and Instructions*

I hope you guys will like the theme. All kind of comments are welcome.


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 12, 2008)

Wah Wah Subhan Alla. Jeo Mitti ke Sher


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 12, 2008)

lol. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 12, 2008)

Your Thanks accepted


----------



## sai_cool (Apr 12, 2008)

will it work with xp?


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 12, 2008)

Cool &
Excellent work as always


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 12, 2008)

^^ Thanks. 

@sai_cool
Its for Windows Vista but there is a similar theme for XP too. Please check the description.


----------



## IT Idiot (Apr 12, 2008)

cooooool theme


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 12, 2008)

Kool


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 12, 2008)

Awesome work, as always Vishal


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks to all of you.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 13, 2008)

Thnx VG for this awesome theme ...


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for this theme


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------

